# FYI iPod replacement battery works well!



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Since this issue has been asked about a few times on ehMac, I thought I'd share with you the results of my new battery purchase for my beloved (and apparently quite rare) first generation 10gig iPod. After almost three years of moderate use and much care, my original battery was starting to show signs of giving up the ghost. It still would run for over 6 hours, but it tended to lose the charge quickly if unused for 2-3 days. 

After a little bit of research, I opted for the 2200 mAh battery. The manufacturer promises a major boost in battery life and so far, I'm pleased to report that it has delivered. 

After installing the battery and letting it charge for a day, I started up the iPod last night and let it run in Shuffle mode. Fourteen hours later, I'm still showing three our of four bars on the battery display. I'll post again later to report some longer-term findings, but right now, I'm quite happy with the $40 I spent to breathe new life into my trusty tunes companion.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Did you get it on ebay?

John


----------



## BeanBased (Mar 15, 2005)

Any ideas on where to order a battery? I want to avoid UPS and the fees involved in crossing the border, that would probably double the price. (And don't get me started on UPS they would probably put the package in a blender before delivering it!)


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I bought it from an eBay store that ships from within Canada (and charges in Canadian dollars, too). Remember that most seller make most of their profit on the shipping, so don't expect them to ship it for a buck or two. But compared to what it was going to cost me to have one shipped from the US, this was a relative bargain. 

Here's the link if you're interested: 

http://stores.ebay.ca/Capowerinc_W0QQssPageNameZVIStoreHeaderLinksQQtZkm

P.S. My iPod has been running now for 17 hours nonstop and the battery meter is only at half (but remember the bottom half tends to deplete faster than the top half)


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

17 hours??? wow! tha'ts insane!!!  thanks so much for sharing!!!  

but my ipod is still on its way.. it's absolutely a pain-in-the-neck when you know it' coming, but not sure when and the tracking simply gives you NOTHING! i dont like this kind of feeling... losing my sleep over it..


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

they dont seem to have any 2200 mAh battery for 3G ipods tho


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

*ipod battery replacement*

Yep. I replaced my 2nd Gen ipod with a Newer Technology NuPower 'Super High-Capacity' 2100mAh ... I'm getting over 20 hours of use with it ... pretty karazy. Really easy to install too.

http://eshop.macsales.com/Catalog_Item.cfm?ID=7157&Item=NWTIPOD210012

I ordered mine from Other World Computing - but cpused is carrying them now.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

I will need a batery for my daughter's 3rd gen pod soon as well. Too bad they don't make a stronger battery for the 3rd gens.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Update: after just over 22 hours of non-stop running in shuffle mode, my new battery for my 1G iPod finally ran out of juice. Now that its maiden run is done, it'll interesting to see whether it keeps yielding impressive numbers like that.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

Tell us about the install!


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

<i> Ice hackey said: Tell us about the install!</i>

This <a href="http://eshop.macsales.com/tech_center/index.cfm?page=Video/ipod/1g/med.html">video</a> shows you how easy it is to do it yourself.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thank PG!!!! I'll be getting one of those for my original iPod!


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I wish they had the same battery for the 3G iPods! That looks easy, and awesome.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Quick followup on the start of this thread http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=24817. 

After about a month of use, my replacement iPod battery is still giving me 22 hours of play between charges. It also holds a reasonable amount of charge over a week when it's not being used.


----------



## pochien (Mar 18, 2005)

Diemodern...can u please tell me where did u get ur batter for ur 2G iPod...the high capcaity one from Newer Technology NuPower ??

I heard that CPUsed sell them? is that true? i just want to comfirm it's trun or not? If it's true...can u please tell me where the store is located?

Thank u so much!!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

pochien said:


> Diemodern...can u please tell me where did u get ur batter for ur 2G iPod...the high capcaity one from Newer Technology NuPower ??


OWC in the U.S. carries the Newer Technology batteries - they own Newer. Go to macsales.com


----------



## shady (Apr 10, 2005)

i am new here heard u guys talking about 1G ipod.i am collecting ipod 1G or 2G.anybody have any details on them you can tell me would be great thx


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

PG, thanX! My 1st Gen iPod is having these problems as well, didnt want to buy a new one yet!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

For anyone installing a new battery (or using a new iPod for the first time) keep in mind that there is evidence that Lion batteries "form" when first used, and this to a certain extent determines how well it will perform over it's life. It generally takes 5~10 charges to form the cell.

The charging circuit on a Lion charges at a fairly high rate (and rather quickly) to a certain point (about 80% charge) and then has a special state of charge which is much slower but critical to this procedure to finish the last 20%. This is the charge state where forming the cell takes place.

You can recharge at any time after the battery has been used for a while (say, less than 70% charge) without concern. However, during the early period of use it's important that the battery be fully charged each time you plug it into a charger. This means it's best to use the iPod charger and leave it until the charge is complete rather than plugging it into the Mac via Firewire in a partly charged state. Once it's fully charged then you can update with iTunes via FW.

Once it has been discharged and recharged to full about 10 times (5 might be OK but it's not difficult to do a few extra times to be sure), it will at that point have a set "full" voltage which will be higher than if you don't do this.

You should see a slightly better high maximum charge voltage each time you do this (easier to check if you use the Terminal to change the charge display on the iPod from bars to numbers, but that's another topic and it's not really necessary) until it's reached it's maximum.

Note that battery manufacturers deny this is necessary (and therefore Apple goes by what they tell them) but firms that make battery testing and reconditioning equipment have lots of experience with battery states and they insist this helps their clients get the most from a battery investment.

You can charge it as you see fit after you've done this step, with the exception that you should never let the battery discharge any further if it needs charging and shuts down the iPod. Charge it at that point and don't store it in that state.

Lions have a circuit inside the battery designed to prevent the battery from exploding (a possibility under certain conditions) which actually will disable the battery permanently if the voltage falls below a certain level (where the chemical state can lead to explosion). The iPod's battery management is very good at preventing this so it's not something to really worry about, but you should be aware of it.

It's not a good idea to play with that by forcing the battery when discharged (ie by turing the iPod on again after it insists it's battery is dead and shuts down) because you could force the circuit to engage. The battery must be replaced if that happens, even if it was performing well before that.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Just a note, but the link to the eBay store doesnt work, says the store is gone!
Was there yesterday with tons of stuff, is what they were doing legal? Did Apple get ahold of them or something?


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It's just a battery. Apple has nothing to do with it.

The eBay Seller is:

Hong Yuk Suen
#3-725 46th Ave
Vancouver, BC V5Z 2R3
Canada

capowerinc
(at)yahoo.ca

He brings them in from China.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

MacDaddy said:


> Just a note, but the link to the eBay store doesnt work, says the store is gone!
> Was there yesterday with tons of stuff, is what they were doing legal? Did Apple get ahold of them or something?


 Just an FYI, the capowerinc eBay store is back now--it just seemed to be down between the time I ordered my battery and the time I received it 

My 2200 mAh battery for my 10 Gig 2G iPod turned up yesterday and I did the install last night--I paid less than $20 +$10 shipping (plus GST), and afterwards I saw one for $18.88 in the same store (same batteries, all different prices--it's somebody's idea of a sales technique)... so it pays to do a little browsing.

One thing that surprised me was how hard it was to open my frickin' iPod. The video makes it look easy, but I'm sure that one's been opened and closed a few times. After breaking the first nylon tool (same tools as the real newer technology batteries ship with) I cut apart the hard plastic packaging into 1" wide strips and worked them down the seam to release the latches you see on the video (hard to resist the screwdriver route, but the plastic actually worked better). Once it's opened up, it's a piece of cake, but this thing is solid! (or at least it was)

I also found a pic of a 2G and 3G battery side by side--so for those of you wondering why there are no high capacity batteries for 3G iPods, have a look at this image and you'll see the challenge:


----------



## trueno92 (Jan 20, 2005)

farfisa said:


> Just an FYI, the capowerinc eBay store is back now--it just seemed to be down between the time I ordered my battery and the time I received it
> 
> My 2200 mAh battery for my 10 Gig 2G iPod turned up yesterday and I did the install last night--I paid less than $20 +$10 shipping (plus GST), and afterwards I saw one for $18.88 in the same store (same batteries, all different prices--it's somebody's idea of a sales technique)... so it pays to do a little browsing.


didn't mean to bump an old thread back from the grave, but i had emailed this seller numerous times WITHOUT any response.

what exactly did the battery come with? it works well? this is the battery thats made in china?

Cheers, good to hear its working out.
a.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey trueno,
I think I'm the one who bumped the old thread--did you buy something from him or were you just emailing with questions.
I emailed him twice and he responded twice. I bought the battery and then noticed that the store was down, which pretty much prompted the email--maybe he had a large amount of emails when the eBay store went down and wanted to get back to existing customers before other queries.
He responded that the battery was already mailed out and it arrived via Canada Post Expedited Parcel about a week later.
It comes with two nylon tools that are identical to the ones sold with the newer tech batteries:
http://eshop.macsales.com/Reviews/F...s/newerbatteries/nwtipodbatterytoolinfo2.html
In fact, the documentation even said "Newer Technology Inc." but there were a few typos and no logo, so who knows. Definitely said "Made in China" though, and definitely works well. Haven't had to recharge yet, so don't know how long it'll run between charges. Nice to not have to remember to charge it before I need it, that's for sure!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

As of March 14th, the eBay store is called PowerAmerica. The lowest price I've seen for the 2200mAh battery for 1,2 gen is $22.99 + $10 Expresspost + GST (PST for BC) – all in Canadian dollars. They're located in Vancouver but they don't allow local pick-ups.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> As of March 14th, the eBay store is called PowerAmerica. The lowest price I've seen for the 2200mAh battery for 1,2 gen is $22.99 + $10 Expresspost + GST (PST for BC) – all in Canadian dollars. They're located in Vancouver but they don't allow local pick-ups.


 Actually, it looks like both stores are alive. 
I did a search for iPod battery, and capowerinc's store shows up as "laptop camcorder camera PDA battery" in the "shop eBay stores" box, but click that and you've got your capowerinc store.
Could be the same guy running both, for all I know--such catchy names!


----------

